# Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B



## krennz (9 Mai 2009)

Hi,

in einem anderen Forum, dass sich mit TOP 200 GEwinnspielen befasst taucht auf eineml die Firma Global Factoring Inc. als Gewinnspielbetreiber für Lottofix auf. 

Die übliche Masche, Daten werden gekauft. Leuite werden angerufen und sollen angeblich bei Gewinnspielen mitgemacht haben. Es sind noch Rechnungen offen. Angeblich muss man seine Daten (Konto, Bank, Geburtsdatum) angeben, damit man aufhören kann. Und schon wird abgebucht.

Lässt man die Abbuchung zurückbuchen bekommt man neuerdings ein Inkassoschreiben eines RA M. B. [ edit] aus Giessen.

Kennt jemand die Anschrift der Global Factoring Inc, oder die Mailaddy?

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*



krennz schrieb:


> in einem anderen Forum,


Zu der ominösen Firma und  dem sauberen Anwalt gibt es eine  ganze Reihe Foren und  Blogs,
   in denen danach gefragt wird
Global Factoring Inc

auch in der Presse wird darüber berichtet
Hochgradig betrügerisch - Nachrichten - Trostberg - Traunreut - Chiemgau Online

Das Unternehmen   scheint eher eine Fata Morgana zu sein. Hab jedenfalls nichts über Adresse/Anschrift/Mailadresse oder sonstiges finden können.
Schreiben von Rechtsanwalt M.  B. Inkasso Forum 123recht.net


> Ein seltsamer Anwalt, den man nur über 180ger Nummer erreichen kann. Über die "Firma" Global Factoring Inc. gibt es im Google nicht einen Eintrag, zumindest nicht auf deutsch.


----------



## krennz (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

Die Beiträge habe ich auch gelesen. Dachte nur, dass hier vlt. jemand über das Phantom mehr weiss.

Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.

Forum ist PC-Praxis, da wurde der Thread über Top 200 mehr als 12000 mal aufgerufen.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das Unternehmen   scheint eher eine Fata Morgana zu sein.


Schreibt, oder besser, lässt richtige Mahndrohungen schreiben: Schreiben von Michael Bohn | Alle Antworten bei NetMoms.de


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

Dass eine Reihe  von RA virtuelle  Forderungen von virtuellen Unternehmen  einzutreiben 
versucht, ist mittlerweile Alltag. M.B. ist dabei eine bekannte "Größe"


----------



## r.spill (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

hi zusammen ich hab auch post von den bekommen die haben einfach ohne mein wissen mich am telefon mit geschnitten: jetzt kommt meine ffrage is sowas rechtens und wie kann ich da gegen an gehen? 
were nett wen ihr mir helfen könntet
mfg r.spill:wall:


----------



## Reinhard (10 Juni 2010)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

Ganz einfach:
Rein in die Rundablage "P" (wie Papierkorb) mit dem Mahndrohmüll.
Solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, brauchst du gar nichts tun, schon gar keine nutzlose "Brieffreundschaft" pflegen.


----------



## Coach57 (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

Hallo zusammen, mein Sohn wurde/wird diesbezüglich auch nun von einer Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH , W.T.-Römhild-Str 14, 55130 Mainz, angeschrieben, oder besser gesagt belässtigt.
Die arbeiten anscheinend jetzt auch neu für die Global-Factoring Inc. .

Ich habe denen ein sehr freundliches und bestimmendes:wall: Fax gesendet und um sofortige Beendigung dieser Forderungen gebeten, ansonsten würde ich meinen RA einschalten.

So bald ich irgendeine oder auch keine Reaktion erhalten werde, werde ich dies hier wieder für euch Alle kundtun, damit wir dieses Verbrechertum weiter bekämpfen können !:scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

Wenn man bedroht wird, sind Gegendrohungen im allgemeinen sinn- und zwecklos. Man stellt sich nicht mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe.


----------



## Liesa (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*

Hi!

Ich hab mit denen auch ein Problem! Und zwar habe ich heut ein schreiben von der Inkassostelle aus Mainz bekomme. Unterschrieben mit dem Namen Polzin!
Die  Firma Global Factoring hat im Auftrag Millionenpool angerufen und gemeint das ich bei einem Gewinnspiel aufhören möchte und daher müssten die meine Daten abgleichen damit die mich raus löschen können. Darunter auch meine . Kto nummer . Hab die erst nicht her gegeben und da hat der schon gedroht das sie dann immer wieder anrufen würden. Nach dem 10. mal habe ich , so blöd wie ich bin, :wall: meine KtoNummer gegeben. Damit ich endlich meine ruhe hab!!!!! Danach hab ich es gleich bereuht und dann wurden 118,00 € abgebucht! Ich dreh durch!!!
Was würdet ihr nun machen??

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:22:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:21:43 ----------

Ach ja. Ich habe das Geld zurück buchen lassen!


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: Global Factoring Inc. Expresstip RA M.B*



Liesa schrieb:


> Ach ja. Ich habe das Geld zurück buchen lassen!



Das ist schon mal völlig richtig.

Was Du sonst noch wissen solltest:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------

